# JTable dynamisch erzeugen



## Matze82 (19. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal wieder ein Problem. Bin ja in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwickler, aber hier in der Firma kann mir keiner helfen.

Ich habe in meinem Programm eine ComboBox in der die Tabellen einer Datenbank stehen. Der Anwender kann eine Tabelle auswählen und druch Klick auf einen Button soll er alle Datensätze der Tabelle angezeigt bekommen.
Das Problem liegt beim erzeugen und anzeigen der JTable in die die Daten geschrieben werden sollen. Da jede Tabelle unterschiedlich viele Spalten und Zeilen hat, muss dies dynamisch geschehen.
Habe es zur Zeit so das ein leeres ScrollPane vorhanden ist und durch Klick soll dann die Tabelle erzeugt und in das ScrollPane eingefügt werden.

Wie erzeuge ich das JTable mit den Datensätzen der Tabelle?

Danke
Mfg
Matthias


----------



## Snape (19. September 2005)

Hi,
lies doch bitte (z.B. in der Javainsel) in den Kapiteln über JTable und besonders (Default)TableModel nach. Es ist wirklich a) mühselig und b) unnötig (aufwändig), immer wieder die gleichen Fragen hier zu lesen und zu beantworten. Über die Suchfunktion solltest Du auch Beispiele finden.


----------



## Matze82 (19. September 2005)

Dann frag ich noch was anderes.

kann ich meine JTable mit meinem TableModel initialisieren und dann zu nem ScrollPane hinzufügen, wenn das ScrollPane vorher leer war?
Er zeigt das ScrollPane zwar in der Größe an aber er zeigt nicht die Tabelle !?

Code:

this.myTableModel = new MyTableModelRecords(iNumberCols, vCols, vData);
this.oJTableRecords = new JTable(this.myTableModel);

this.scrollPane.add(this.oJTableRecords);
this.scrollPane.setSize(300,300);


----------



## Snape (19. September 2005)

Hi,
Du musst die JTable dem Viewport der ScrollPane hinzufügen.


----------



## Matze82 (19. September 2005)

Danke erstmal

ich versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Snape (19. September 2005)

Der Versuch gelingt, wenn Du


```
yourScrollPane.getViewport().add(yourTable);
```

benutzt.


----------



## Matze82 (19. September 2005)

Danke hat wunderbar geklappt.
Mein Problem ist gelöst.

thx


----------

